# king city water



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I was reading in the local paper that as of June 27 King City north of Toronto will be getting lake water in the water supply. I presume to this point they have been getting artesian well water as we do up here in newmarket- (depending on what section of town you live in)

I am curious if this will affect any of the fish keepers there- 
I find Toronto water quite soft. We have liquid rock up here.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

toronto is fairly neutral and kinda on the hard side. i would wonder what they would use to clean the lake water lol. i wouldnt even step in any of the lakes around here but drinking it? -.-
you're just gonn have to test the water when you get it! =P


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

Using tap water for freshwater tank no problem, just keep more plants in there so phosphate/silicate dont shoot up high causing algae problems.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

agree with yami, that's what i do (i have a small 5g heavy planted tank) and i just use tap water.


----------

